# Apeks 500m



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This just arrived this morning - not too sure that I like it particularly







. Diameter (including the crown) is 50mm (the dial is only 30mm across), it's approx 10mm thick & lug width is 22mm. Build quality is very good - the bezel lines up, the second hand hits the markers square on and the rubber strap is actually comfortable - it's too long though being designed to fit over a wetsuit presumably. Lume seems good too. So why don't I like it then - obviously it's a quartz but that can't be the only reason can it







?? Maybe it'll grow on me









The date is now correct by the way


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> So why don't I like it then - obviously it's a quartz but that can't be the only reason can it


Because you really want a tuna can


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> This just arrived this morning - not too sure that I like it particularly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's too darn big?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

That is huge









Looks really good Paul, reminds me of a Citizen

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Still not sure I like it but thanks for the comments. It is an impressive watch, it's not the size that puts me off as my Glycine Lagunare is of similar proportions and I love that. I suppose it is Tuna Canesque (which is no bad thing) - God knows it just hasn't hit the spot the way I thought it was going to. I'll try it on a new strap soon and I'll see how I feel about it in a couple of weeks


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Because you know it ain't no Seiko!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

It is a Seiko, just doesn't say it on the dial.

Following a long tradition dating back to the 70s AFAIK, Seiko are supplying watches to diving equipment manufacturers with the company's name on the dial. Apeks are a sport/tech diving kit company that have come on strong in the last few years. I have the exact same watch with a yellow dial and the Poseidon (another tech diving manufacturer) name on it. I don't care for mine much, either


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve also seen it with Deepro and Aqualung on the dial, I knew they had a Seiko movement but wondered who made them.

Actually I like the look of them especially the yellow Poseidon
















Any chance of a photo Colin the ones I`ve found are really small


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Because it's too darn big?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul its the same size as your Eco-zilla







actually its thinner


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry Mach you've got the wrong Paul - Mr Crowley is another Paul (and a good friend who I met through the forum) and he owns the Eco-Zilla. I've worn this watch (the eco-zilla) and it is utterly huge and heavy but surprisingly comfortable. I don't think the Apeks compares in size with it really - the diameters may be similar but the Citizen is much more massive and about 20mm thick
















Oops sorry Mach your reply wasn't to the wrong Paul - serves me right for reading your post at 3.30 in the morning














. Time for bed methinks


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Sorry Mach you've got the wrong Paul - Mr Crowley is another Paul (and a good friend who I met through the forum) and he owns the Eco-Zilla. I've worn this watch (the eco-zilla) and it is utterly huge and heavy but surprisingly comfortable. I don't think the Apeks compares in size with it really - the diameters may be similar but the Citizen is much more massive and about 20mm thick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You -up at 3.30??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Oops sorry Mach your reply wasn't to the wrong Paul - serves me right for reading your post at 3.30 in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Actually I like the look of them especially the yellow Poseidon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Mach, I don't have any photos of that watch with me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Sorry, Mach, I don't have any photos of that watch with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doh! no I don`t suppose you would







, sorry Colin I forgot your away from home base


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I like it a lot, In fact i'd like one, Could i ask where you purchased it from ( if i'm not breaking any forum rules by doing so....)

Thanks

Bill


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Bill - I've sent you a personnal message but if you don't get it could you e-mail me at: [email protected] please?

Many thanks


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

That Apeks also badged as a St. Moritz, and Astina.

Roy used to have these a while ago, I bought one that my brother now owns, on his 3rd strap but the watch still looks good , so it must be seriously tough









D.


----------



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

I've also seen them branded 'Tauchmeister 1912' in a few places.


----------

